# Frank, I need your help (Please ID)



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I bought an S. Medinai from Pedro a few days ago and some friends came over and mentioned that is is in fact a Spilo..... i've had lots of spilos in my day but none have really stood out like this fella.... I am pretty sure he is a S. Medinai but I would like a professional input regarding my Fish.

My pictures aren't the best quality but if you wish I can take more.... he is very aggressive and attacks my finger.... nice looking fish but if you can, Please ID.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

pic 3


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

pic 4 "no flash"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

do you have other pictures..witout flash


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

pic 5


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Try taking the photo w/o flash and without distortion. Can't tell from these photos.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

pic 6


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

another pic


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

going to try it without the flash but he has been rather uncooperative right now... he's just showing me his ass.

brb


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

few more i just took.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

since he was starting to get very uncooperative i just took him out of the tank and took some pix.... not sure if it helps but it's more clear... here they are:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

more


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

more


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

last one.... please help, he's an awesome fish no doubt but i would like o know it's proper Name before assuming.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Does look like Medinai not a spilo.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Does look like Medinai not a spilo.


 i know it's not a spilo because of the tail fin.... the v band shape but i could be wrong, i've never had a spilo with that before.

thank you for the comment though, i sure hope it's a medinai and not a gold spilo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree with the majority. Does appear to be S. medinai. Below is a photo from one of the dealers (Pedro I think). Match it to this fish, which is S. medinai.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I agree with the majority. Does appear to be S. medinai. Below is a photo from one of the dealers (Pedro I think). Match it to this fish, which is S. medinai.


Thank you Frank.

I got this guy from Pedro and he told me he got your approval it was a Medinai prior to selling it to me.... I just wanted to make sure.

Thank you once again.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> blueprint Posted on Mar 5 2004, 05:29 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Mar 5 2004, 05:18 AM)
> I agree with the majority. Does appear to be S. medinai. Below is a photo from one of the dealers (Pedro I think). Match it to this fish, which is S. medinai.
> 
> ...


It was one of the few times where the seller/dealer knew the exact collection point in Venezuela for this fish. The photo and its visible attributes certainly fits S. medinai and locality leaves little doubt.

Good luck with your fish, they certainly are cariba-like and very pretty.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree that is a really nice looking fish!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats it is a nice medinai


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrat..........








Thats a nice looking fish


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks.

he has the most personality among all my P's.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If for some unfortunate reason your fish dies, please donate it to me. I can always use another body of a little seen fish. Take the dead fish and freeze it in water (ice cube it). Then if you ship, I'll tell you how to prep it. Otherwise enjoy your beautiful fish and I hope it gives you years of enjoyment.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

hastatus said:


> If for some unfortunate reason your fish dies, please donate it to me. I can always use another body of a little seen fish. Take the dead fish and freeze it in water (ice cube it). Then if you ship, I'll tell you how to prep it. Otherwise enjoy your beautiful fish and I hope it gives you years of enjoyment.


 Frank, if my Medinai dies i will send you a PM and ship it over as a block of ice.

and again Thank you for the ID.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> If for some unfortunate reason your fish dies, please donate it to me. I can always use another body of a little seen fish. Take the dead fish and freeze it in water (ice cube it). Then if you ship, I'll tell you how to prep it. Otherwise enjoy your beautiful fish and I hope it gives you years of enjoyment.


 Frank Let me know if you need one. I have some in the Freezer from the last time they came in. Let me know the size you are looking for.
Pm me.
Pedro


----------

